

Battlestar Galactica Streams Into Season 4 - jbrun
http://blog.wired.com/underwire/2008/03/last-night-the.html

======
ALee
Being a huge BSG fan, tonight is definitely noteworthy. Dunno if this is
Hacker News noteworthy though.

~~~
rms
Sure, this is the television event of the last year, at least. And I'm kind of
annoyed that they didn't promote the online premiere at all.

~~~
danw
the lack of publicity is likely intentional to prevent too many people
accessing the stream. Similar streaming premieres for shows such a skins in
the uk have a caped number of viewers who can access the stream at which point
no more can see the preview.

~~~
GavinB
It seems to me that it was a marketing ploy to generate blogger and media buzz
in advance of the actual premier. And it seems to have worked fairly well.

